# Important Info about the position of your uterus and ttc



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

After 2 failed IVF attempts I thought I would see a straight up gyny dr. He gave me some important info about my body I never knew (even from the previous IVF drs). I had a retroverted uterus! Meaning it tips the other way. Apparently very common, but means if you've been taking it easy lying on your back (legs up) after trying it is the WRONG position for you! I was advised to lye on my tummy knees up to my chest! I'm wishing I'd had this info earlier who knows what difference it could have made! Check your medical reports ladies (if you've had a HSP it should say on the report). In terms of ideal position it's doggy style for retroverted girls! Just thought this was important enough to share with others on the same journey.  Good luck!


----------



## anna156 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! It's annoying when there is info like this that is common knowledge among professionals and they don't think to share it!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for this

Mines like a severe question mark and stuck down to the left they said

Does the question mark thing sound like yours? I always get mixed up!

L x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I know plenty of women in same family with retroverted uteri conceived on their backs lol!


----------



## farfallarocks (Aug 14, 2014)

I was also told this and by dd was conceived this way!

No such luck with ttc #2 !


----------



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

Lilly83 said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> Mines like a severe question mark and stuck down to the left they said
> 
> ...


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi
Do mean lying on your front sort of curled up in a ball?  Thanks.  I have a tilted uterus, will check if it's the same thing x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Lowamher,

I've moved your thread to a slightly more general area where there may be more members it will relate to 

Angie x


----------

